# Making an appointment with a psychiatrist



## tim78 (Nov 2, 2008)

I've put it off long enough, but I need to make an appointment with a psychiatrist, but Im really nervous about it. I blew off my last appointment. I really don't know who to see, and some times its like a 2 month wait, which is really annoying. I don't want to just pick anybody, but it's hard finding the right one.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Since you havent officially gone to an appointment yet, I suggest just taking whoever you get and going from there. Then you'll get to know the style of therapy that works for you. Best of luck! Have you made the appointment yet?


----------

